# just 4 looks



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

just for looks.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sweet looking


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*it screwed on*

it screwed on to my m4 22 also


----------

